# Going To Be Taking My EMT-P Nat. Reg.



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I just signed up to take my National for EMT-P.  I just took and passed my state test for medic (state of IL) and on Saturday is my written.  (Still waiting to hear back on my practical date.)

I know this question has probably been asked a thousand times over, but does anyone have any advice?  I've been told that it's very heavy on airway, babies/peds/OB and Ambo ops, just seeing if there is anyone else who has input. Or maybe study habits that worked for you that I can use in this last week of studying.

I have much study material.  Including "SUCESS as a Paramedic", "REA's Paramedic flashcards" and "EMT Achieve Paramedic" (online comprehensive tests) and I am reviewing and rereading chapters in my book that I feel I may be weak in.

I guess maybe anxiety is just kicking in....lol

EDIT:
Err....sorry posted this on the wrong forum and dunno how to delete it...


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Going To Be Taking My NREMT-P Soon*

I just signed up to take my National for EMT-P. I just took and passed my state test for medic (state of IL) and on Saturday is my written. (Still waiting to hear back on my practical date.)

I know this question has probably been asked a thousand times over, but does anyone have any advice? I've been told that it's very heavy on airway, babies/peds/OB and Ambo ops, just seeing if there is anyone else who has input. Or maybe study habits that worked for you that I can use in this last week of studying.

I have much study material. Including "SUCESS as a Paramedic", "REA's Paramedic flashcards" and "EMT Achieve Paramedic" (online comprehensive tests) and I am reviewing and rereading chapters in my book that I feel I may be weak in.

I guess maybe anxiety is just kicking in....lol


----------



## Sandog (Jan 10, 2011)

According to this website. http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php

NREMT Paramedic Exam Question Topics 	Percentage of questions on NREMT Exam
Airway and Breathing 	18.0%
Cardiology 	17.3%
Trauma 	16.7%
Medical 	15.3%
Obstetrics and Pediatrics 	16.0%
Operations 	16.7%
Total 	100%

Does that help?


----------



## truetiger (Jan 10, 2011)

Best advice I can give you is when Friday comes around, do not even look at a book. Do something that you enjoy and that relaxes you. By that point you're either going to know it or you won't. You'll want to be fresh come Saturday.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 10, 2011)

I have read that over, yes.  But I do appreciate the input.

But, from other people who I've spoken to, they've all said they've noticed a strong amount of certain topics, despite what the sites breakdown gave.

Like I said, I'm not even entirely sure what I'm looking for with this thread...just starting to get nervous for the exam...


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks.  I'll try to keep that in mind.

That's similar to what I did for the state test.  The day before I did little to no studying.  Just looked over a few things.

But, for some reason, I'm more nervous for this one.  I was put on the ALS schedule at my job today, and in the midst of the new schedule change, I only have one day this week, which, despite my lack of hours, I'm kinda' okay with, cause it gives me this week to study.  Still, I'll be very nervous on friday and want to just read, read, read...I'll have to force myself not to.

And try anything else to relieve my anxiety...haha


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 10, 2011)

Duplicate threads merged


----------



## reaper (Jan 11, 2011)

You will be heavier on subjects that you are getting wrong. You will have a mix of everything, but you will notice more questions in certain subjects. That means the computer is trying to see if you are competent in that area.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 11, 2011)

reaper said:


> You will be heavier on subjects that you are getting wrong. You will have a mix of everything, but you will notice more questions in certain subjects. That means the computer is trying to see if you are competent in that area.



Yeah, but I halfway expect certain subjects to have harder questions on them by default.  My instructor in my medic class told us that "airway, peds/OB and ambo ops are the most failed" and I found ti ironic that those are the three areas that everyone I talked to said they struggled on/had a lot of questions on. I guess I'd just imagine the questions on those particular subjects to be harder questions because of how import they are.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 15, 2011)

So, yeah...I'm pretty sure I didn't pass that...  =/


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 15, 2011)

You'll never know until the results come back. When I took my basic one I felt like I failed bad, but then I got the results saying I passed.


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 15, 2011)

Yeah, but just based off the questions I was getting at the end I'm not gonna get my hopes up about it.

Oh, well...least I can retake it.... =/


----------



## HotelCo (Jan 15, 2011)

How many questions did it stop you at?


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 17, 2011)

140something...

But...holy ****, I passed.

Now for the practical part.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Jan 17, 2011)

Told ya  Congrats on passing and good luck.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats man!


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks.

Anyone have any tips on the Practical aspect of it?

I'm re-reading my AMLS and PHTLS books for it, as well as committing the skill check sheets to memory, but I heard that the practical part is pretty rough, so any advice to it would be helpful.  ^_^


----------



## Scott33 (Jan 18, 2011)

If you print off the following files it will show you what they are looking for. If you have already done so, you will be fine.

https://www.nremt.org/nremt/about/exam_coord_man.asp


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Jan 18, 2011)

I did print those out, thanks though.

I mostly just meant as far as what to maybe expect from it?  When I did the NREMT for my B there was no practical aspect for it, so this part will be new to me. On top of that, I tend to be more nervous in practicals than I do for written exams.  Afraid I'll just draw a blank on the most simple thing.  And I acknowledge that one of my flaws is, when i get one thing wrong, i start to double-guess myself on nearly anything from that point on.

I imagine that all the proctors there would be very stoned-faced about the whole thing and that makes me nervous, too.

Like I said, I'm reading through my AMLS and PHTLS to try to make sure I have everything covered on all bases, but I dunno if I'll ever feel ready for it.

And, to add pressure, I have to drive out to MI to take it (I live near Chicago) so if I don't pass it that means I'll have to sign up to take it again, take another day off work, reserve another hotel, and drive all the way out there to do it again...haha.


----------



## medic550 (Feb 9, 2011)

memorize the skill sheets.  that helped me with the pratical..

Frank


----------



## TornWingedAngel1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I did.  And then when I rechecked the skill sheet after being told I failed, I don't see anything I missed.  And then, upon checking the auto-fails, I didn't see anything I did do there.

So I truly have no clue what I missed.

I think, this time, I may just go in there and be like "step 1: blah, step 2: blah" and have it completely memorized.

Honestly, I don't like the way the test is conducted but, meh, nothing you can do.

Still disappointing, though...


----------



## Hockey (Feb 10, 2011)

You took it here in Michigan?  Saginaw?


----------

